# Choisissez qui vous voudrez ...



## PetIrix (6 Août 2003)

Un bar est également un lieu de rencontre.
Il ne faudrait pas non plus que boire.

Alors voici un petit jeu.
Susceptibles s'abstenir.

Pour chacun de vous, qui aimeriez vous rencontrer.
Qui, ici ne vous laisse pas indifférent, et suscite en vous l'irrésistible désir sans cesse grandissant d'une rencontre passionnée ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mais euh ... je m'emporte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et s'il vous plait, pas de flower power, style j'aime tout le monde .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A vous ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

Et toi PetIrix ?  Qui voudrais-tu rencontrer ?


----------



## PetIrix (6 Août 2003)

Pas facile de commencer ...
Il ne s'agit pas ici de se déclarer, ni de descendre son voisin.
Mais n'avez vous jamais été curieux de savoir qui se cache derrière un pseudo?

Perso, The big m'intrigue, car à l'instar de son pseudo, il semble être un acteur de "poids" au bar.
Respectable et respecté.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le style calme et posé de Barbarella me plait assez, malgrè cette inlassable réactivité à l'appel de la boisson  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et une grande sympathie pour Roberto, d'une hyper sensibilité rare en ce bas monde.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

Bientot les petites annonces matrimoniales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jh 31 ch jf br 40 av gptr pr+2sx


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Août 2003)

euh ... prerima !! J'ai bon m'sieur ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

heuuu bah moa, c 'est le doc qui m'intrigue...

heuuu, je sais pas pkoi d'ailleur ? mais j'ai po envie de chercher a comprendre... trop crevé


----------



## Komac (6 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Perso, The big m'intrigue, car à l'instar de son pseudo, il semble être un acteur de "poids" au bar.
> Respectable et respecté.



Idem, The Big, pour ses longues tirades enflammées ou ses petites phrases qui font rires (c'est bon de rire parfois)...


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2003)

et moi,aprés avoir déclaré ma flamme a PETIT SCARABE,j'ai appris qu'il était quasiment maqué avec TANPLAN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












.
depuis ,comme une ame en peine ,je déambule la nuit sur cette planéte, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

J'aimerais bien rencontrer krystof, ça a l'air d'être un type vachement chouette.


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

A la limite, une rencontre avec Vieux Râleur, Dark templar, jpmiss, aricosec et karl40 serait intéressante, à condition qu'ils apportent les bouteilles.


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Quoi ??...Aïe....Aïe...mais non...je ne t'ai pas oublié....mais nous....c'est déjà fait.....aïe....aïe....arrête barbarella, ou je ne te dis pas où j'ai caché la bouteille.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien rencontrer krystof, ça a l'air d'être un type vachement chouette.



quoi... ce gros c**  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 oups


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> quoi... ce gros c**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qui est gros


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> A la limite, une rencontre avec Vieux Râleur, Dark templar, jpmiss, aricosec et karl40 serait intéressante, à condition qu'ils apportent les bouteilles.



Si tu as le tire bouchon ca doit pouvoir s'arranger la prochaine fois que je viens trainer vers la prom'
On ferra du roller? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais bon si tu peux pas j'emmenerais barbarella a lu Fran Calin ou au Gésu deguster quelques farcis


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Tu me laisses les bouteilles, et tu iras faire du roller tout seul.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu me laisses les bouteilles, et tu iras faire du roller tout seul.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

je suis (presque) sur que Global aimerait bien rencontrer Casimir


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2003)

Bah... chez les garçons, ça serait Foguenne mais avec toutes ses copines (et ses cousines... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... et chez les filles? Wouarf... Coralie...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> euh ... prerima !! J'ai bon m'sieur ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> je suis (presque) sur que Global aimerait bien rencontrer Casimir








c'est quand le rencart à l'Apple Expo


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

Foguenne, thebig, tomtom, krystof. Pas nécessairement dans cet ordre. Pas nécessairement dans un autre non plus.


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2003)

J'aimerais rencontrer beaucoup de personnes parmi vous.
Je citerais ceux qui me viennent le plus facilement à l'esprit : aricosec, manon qui dit non, lucg, krystof, barbarella, oupsy, roberto, petit scarabée, alèm, macinside, minime, webolivier, anntraxh, foguenne et jpmiss, prerima, finn_atlas, ginette107, macelene, ruban et Nato Kino
Et en particulier The Big Lebowski et Docevil. Pour ceux-ci je projette déjà un voyage dans le sud-ouest et en Belgique !


----------



## barbarella (6 Août 2003)

Alors, s'ils sont d'accord :

aricosec, LucG, Thebig, abba zabba, Doc Evil, Vieux Raleur, Dark Templar, et bien sûr Bruce Willis.*

*Cette liste est non exhaustive


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors, s'ils sont d'accord :Bruce Willis.*
> 
> *Cette liste est non exhaustive



J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit possible, il est en train de sauver le monde à l'heure ou je t'écris.


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Personne ne veut rencontrer Sonnyboy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Même avec une muselière


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne veut rencontrer Sonnyboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu l'as rencontré pour nous... on s'en contentera...


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Il va sans dire que j'aimerais bien faire une partie de basket avec Doc, et partager une bonne bouteille d'évian, près du lac, à l'ombre du grand chêne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pour ceux que je n'ai pas cité, c'est que je les ai déjà rencontré.


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as rencontré pour nous... on s'en contentera...



Et je suis toujours vivant. Je vous assure, il n'est vraiment pas méchant, Illitch pourrait en témoigner.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors, s'ils sont d'accord :
> 
> aricosec, LucG, Thebig, abba zabba, Doc Evil, Vieux Raleur, Dark Templar, et bien sûr Bruce Willis.*
> 
> *Cette liste est non exhaustive








 ... et les nominés sont: les mêmes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 euh... en retranchant Bruce (les minettes, j'vous jure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et en ajoutant au hasard anntraxh, macelene, oupsy (pfuuuuuuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai pas oublié l'ordre alphabétique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

... et barbarella (mention spéciale pour son punch de derrière les fagots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... et les nominés sont: les mêmes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je retire Vieux Râleur de ma liste.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Ce thread n'est vraiment pas fait pour ménager les susceptibilités.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je retire Vieux Râleur de ma liste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pffffffffffffff, rien compris, çui-la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






qui t'a parlé de sus hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ceptibilité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







on t'a demandé avec qui t'aurais  *envie d'aller boire un coup*




t'as l'neurone qui barbote déjà à c'theure


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis toujours vivant. Je vous assure, il n'est vraiment pas méchant, Illitch pourrait en témoigner.



Et qu'en pensent cacalimero et FEELGOOD?


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Je rajoute Vieux Râleur dans ma liste


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'en pensent cacalimero et FEELGOOD?



Je crois qu'ils préfèrent érector.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je rajoute Vieux Râleur dans ma liste



bon, t'es pardonné: viens t'en jeter un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_y'a déjà la queue au bar_


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Alors, s'ils sont d'accord :
> 
> aricosec, LucG, Thebig, abba zabba, Doc Evil, Vieux Raleur, Dark Templar, et bien sûr Bruce Willis.*
> 
> *Cette liste est non exhaustive



Et mes farcis? ils te plaisent pas mes farcis?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'ils préfèrent érector.



Ah oui l'homme-saucisson! Je l'avais presque oublié celui là


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui l'homme-saucisson! Je l'avais presque oublié celui là



T'es sûr de ne pas confondre avec DocteurLove


----------



## anntraxh (6 Août 2003)

pour moi : macelene, macmarco, Darkounet, Globalcut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , jpmiss , Nato Kino , Roberto, Finn ... 

Quand aux figures emblématiques et mythiques du bar, déjà citées à moultes reprises ... peut-être que je préfèrerais qu'ils gardent ce côté " mythique" ... peut-être


----------



## barbarella (6 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et mes farcis? ils te plaisent pas mes farcis?





Alors, s'ils sont d'accord :

jpmiss, aricosec, LucG, Thebig, abba zabba, Doc Evil, Vieux Raleur, Dark Templar, et bien sûr Bruce Willis.*

*Cette liste est non exhaustive


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> pour moi : macelene, macmarco, Darkounet, Globalcut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elle a pas mis "alcooliques"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



va s'ennuyer, toute seule


----------



## bebert (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne veut rencontrer Sonnyboy



Finalement, il me manque un peu. Je le rajoute sur ma liste.


----------



## Fulvio (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne veut rencontrer Sonnyboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec une muselière ? Je vois pas l'intérêt. Avec une barre à mine, par contre...

(djeusse eu djoque, hein)


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> pour moi : macelene, macmarco, Darkounet, Globalcut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, Anntraxh, si tu passes par le pont cassé n'hésite pas.
De mon côté je me demande qui je pourrais bien chosir.
En fait je ne sais pas. Cette part de mystère me plaît.
Après tout, ceux que j'aimerais sans doute voir, eux ne voudraient peut être pas me rencontrer. Alors???
Ma porte est toujours ouverte, c'est ma devise.
Je n'ai pas besoin d'envoyer de carton bordé d'un filet doré.
Et puis vu le nombre de KM, oulà, avec cette chaleur, .....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'aime bien Monica Belucci.



il nous fait une fixation, le Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















il en a même oublié l'Amie Ricorée


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Monica, je vous la présenterai, à l'occasion !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et moi, alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tu crois que ça va arranger mon état


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et moi, alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le patient de la chambre 127 fait des palpitations, amenez l'oxygène


----------



## Fulvio (7 Août 2003)

Mono-maniaque, seulement ? Perso, je vois au moins deux bonnes raisons de manier, là...

oquéjesor...



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'Amie Ricorée, je la, enfin je la vois tous les matins.
> Je vous la présenterai, à l'occasion !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



juste une petite question en passant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qui se dévoue pour ouvrir la bonde de la baignoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_vous battez pas, vous savez pas nager_


----------



## Fulvio (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> juste une petite question en passant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est dégueulasse ce que tu dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pis d'abord, elle est pas bonde, elle est brune.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est dégueulasse ce que tu dis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



comment ça, c'est déguelasse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






c'est la nature qui parle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(pour ce qui est de chasser le naturel, rien à faire il revient au galop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
et pis  *ar ti cu le* quand tu parles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu sais bien que tu supportes mal la bière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la preuve


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'as pas une meilleure def ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'as pas une meilleure def ?



on sent là l'oeil du perfectionniste


----------



## Fulvio (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> comment ça, c'est déguelasse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu déconnes ou quoi ? Ca fait 23h et 45 min que j'ai pas bu de bière, alors ça va, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu déconnes ou quoi ? Ca fait 23h et 45 min que j'ai pas bu de bière, alors ça va, hein !



mon pauvre, tu aurais pas pu me prévenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






un pari stupide


----------



## Fulvio (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> mon pauvre, tu aurais pas pu me prévenir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non non. Mais tu sais, je suis naturellement très résistant et j'ai un corps d'athlète. Je peux facilement tenir 36h d'affilée sans boire de bière.


----------



## kamkil (7 Août 2003)

Pour en revenir un peu au sujet:

Perso j'aimerais bien rencontrer le Doc, Dark Templar, Barbarella, aricosec, krystof, Vieux Branleur, Foguenne , TheBig et pleins d'autres... (faites pas la tete si je vous ai oublier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Mais j'ai deja du rencontrer plusieurs fois une bonne vingtaines d'entre vous et croise une petite cinquantaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finn aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RDV en sept


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir un peu au sujet:
> 
> Perso j'aimerais bien rencontrer le Doc, Dark Templar, Barbarella, aricosec, krystof, Vieux Branleur, Foguenne , TheBig et pleins d'autres... (faites pas la tete si je vous ai oublier
> 
> ...



euh... 

tu me flattes, là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



râleur, ça suffira


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi je sors pas ,  je la trouve sublime , les mots me manquent, j'ai la bouche sèche (eh oui, ça nous arrive aussi)


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> moi je sors pas ,  je la trouve sublime , les mots me manquent, j'ai la bouche sèche (eh oui, ça nous arrive aussi)



Ah oui....


----------



## Foguenne (7 Août 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir un peu au sujet:
> 
> Perso j'aimerais bien rencontrer le Doc, Dark Templar, Barbarella, aricosec, krystof, Vieux Branleur, Foguenne , TheBig et pleins d'autres... (faites pas la tete si je vous ai oublier
> 
> ...



On va pouvoir faire la fête dans très peu de temps. (AE et surtout AES).
Une importante délégation belge sera présente. (Tomtom est confirmé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )
Dommage que DocEvil, WebOliver et d'autres habitués du bar ne seront pas là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On boira un verre à leur santé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

J'aimerais rencontrer PetitScarabé, Minime, Api, FlorentdesVosges, Ficelle, Bebert, Luc G, Télémac, Silko, JeanBa 3000, Fat boss sim et bien d'autre qui m'ont aidé pour les en remercier de vive voix (je site ces noms car c'est ceux qui m'on souvent dépanné à mes débuts sur Mac mais il y en a pleins d'autres, je ne vous ai pas oublié, j'ai juste oublié de vous cité .)
Pour faire la fête, plus on est mieux c'est. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'espère rencontré également Sirmacgrégor, une petite fête lui ferait le plus grand bien.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je voudrais pas chipoter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais d'importants détails manquent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on m'avait dit qu'elle avait de très jolies mains  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Roberto, tu pourrais pas m'envoyer le verso


----------



## Philito (7 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle a aussi de très jolies mains.



Ben il nous sera impossible de voir ces jolies mains et ces longs doigts effilés..... Même avec citer et copier coller de l'adresse de l'image, le site ne veut pas....  tant pis


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Même avec citer et copier coller de l'adresse de l'image, le site ne veut pas....  tant pis



ah bah voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'a pas pu se retenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais tu penses qu'à ça, dis


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

J'ai demandé moins de femmes nues et plus de jolies mains, tu vois quoi à redire à ça....?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> J'ai demandé moins de femmes nues et plus de jolies mains, tu vois quoi à redire à ça....?




franchement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






si si:  *franchement*










qui va te croire


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

[outré]AAAAAH Il l'a encore fait....[/outré]

Mais qu'est-ce qu'on a dit....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rohhhh


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> franchement
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et arrête de coller Monica partout.... C'est déjà assez difficile de consulter les forums au boulot comme ça, sans avoir des madames toutes nue partout.... !!!





			
				Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ben il nous sera impossible de voir ces jolies mains et ces longs doigts effilés.....



Ben voilà, exactement ce que j'avais dit....


----------



## Fulvio (8 Août 2003)

J'aurais volontiers fait un trait d'humour au sujet de paille et de poutre, mais entre mon cerveau concentré sur le C++ et le XML et mon foie concentré sur les excès d'hier soir, je trouve pas de tournure marrante...



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Arrête donc de faire du foin comme ça !_
> Allez : *Haut les mains !*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Arrête donc de faire du foin comme ça !_
> Allez : *Haut les mains !*



ton amour du monde rural, cette attirance pour nos racines qui sont les nôtres, ton respect des vraies valeurs naturelles, sans artifices ni colifichets inutiles me va droit au coeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre, je voudrais attirer ton attention sur ce jeune homme ayant une fâcheuse tendance à être tétanisé sur les oeuvres d'art que tu as la gentillesse de nous faire partager  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est extrèmement risqué pour lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, je voudrais profiter de la présente pour te poser une question:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle est pas cadrée un peu serrée, la photo


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> par contre, je voudrais attirer ton attention sur ce jeune homme ayant une fâcheuse tendance à être tétanisé sur les oeuvres d'art que tu as la gentillesse de nous faire partager
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais enfin tu as compris quelque chose....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est que je vais bientôt avoir bien du mal à justifier ma présence sur les forums si quelqu'un passe dans mon dos et apercois une des jolies noeuvresdart de Maître Vendez.... Tandis que sans photos, je peux dire que je recherche activement à aider ma collègue pour qu'elle puisse disposer de ses adresses outlook express dans outlook 97....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et puis il y a toujours la solution du lien plutot que de l'afficher en plein.... non ? Et quand sur la page précédente, on descend et qu'on a quatre fois disposée gracieusement monica nue (oui gracieusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ça fait de moins en moins forum informatique pour un oeil non averti à l'humour indescriptible du Bar© non .....

Voilà tout


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et quand sur la page précédente, on descend et qu'on a quatre fois disposée gracieusement monica nue (oui gracieusement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfff, même sans photo le bar est loin de faire "forum informatique"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, même sans photo le bar est loin de faire "forum informatique"



va pas nous le décourager le minot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



déjà qu'il prend des risques pour se cultiver


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Mais enfin tu as compris quelque chose....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça, je l'avais bien compris, ton dévouement naturel est de notoriété publique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ta réponse apporte la solution à tes inquiétudes bien compréhensibles: *ta collègue* , la solution est là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Roberto t'offre gracieusement le moyen de démontrer à ta collègue que son avenir ne se réduit pas à essayer de comprendre comment peut fonctionner un carnet d'adresses sur un PC pourri, mais plutot dans sa contribution à la confection d'oeuvres d'art en tant que modèle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (calmes-toi, j'ai pas écrit: enregistrer les dessous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (qu'au demeurant tu as envie de lui retirer depuis un certain temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (en tout bien tout honneur, pour l'aider à supporter ces horribles conditions climatologiques qui sont actuellement les nôtres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

en bref, en résumé et pour faire court  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*qu'est-ce que tu attends pour la sauter au lieu de nous parler de ton patron*


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ça, je l'avais bien compris, ton dévouement naturel est de notoriété publique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voilà on essaie d'aider et puis ça marche pas, on passe pour un con.... paske outlook 2000 et 97 sont toalement différents et que des options manquent dans 97...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et qu'est-ce que j'attend, ben qu'elle ne soit plus mariée....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre son PC est vraiment pourri


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

ben en plus c'est vrai.... et c'est pas l'endroit approprié pour poster une question style: comment fait on pour importer les adresses d'outlook express dans outlook 97.... ???? et hop lynchage collectif....















Bon allez j'arrête et je vais retrouver mon mac chéri à la maison.....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est-ce que j'attend, ben qu'elle ne soit plus mariée....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon, on a bien progressé, malgré tout: dans le désordre:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) par conception et construction, un PC est toujours pourri  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) l'essentiel, maintenant: la femme mariée présente de nombreux avantages parmi lesquels on retiendra:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- elle se lave régulièrement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- elle ne s'attarde pas inutilement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- elle n'appelle pas sa mère quand tu as oublié d'éteindre la lumière et qu'elle te voit pour la première fois à poils


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bon, on a bien progressé, malgré tout: dans le désordre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 Je croyais que tu t'étais endormi dans un coin, ou que la responsable du home a mis derrick à la télé.... bon je me casse, je le dis plus... à tantot


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu t'étais endormi dans un coin, ou que la responsable du home a mis derrick à la télé.... bon je me casse, je le dis plus... à tantot



et ne rates pas la porte du tram en rêvant à Monica


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Foguenne, thebig, tomtom, krystof.
Et je suis impardonnable d'avoir oublié : Amok, Roberto Vendez et jeanba3000.

Je tiens néanmoins à souligner qu'il aurait été peut-être plus instructif d'indiquer les pseudos des personnes qu'on ne tient PAS à rencontrer. Cela aurait été plus court (la plupart du temps) et à coup sûr plus amusant. On me dira que pour la "bonne ambiance" du forum, gnagnagna gnagnagna... mais je reste quand même sur ma faim. Quoi qu'il en soit, dans ma grande prévoyance, je tiens ma liste toute prête.


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

Salut à tous
Reviendu de vacances.

Waouh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'ai un peu psychoté pendant ces deux semaines.
Je ne pensais pas que vous répondriez facilement à ce thread délicat.
Ben oui, les oubliés ont été déçus!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, ça c'est pas trop mal passé à ce que je vois.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> Reviendu de vacances.
> Mais bon, ça c'est pas trop mal passé à ce que je vois.
> A+



des couleurs, de la musique, du mouvement et de quoi boire: on a tenu le coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







t'as une mine, toi


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> des couleurs, de la musique, du mouvement et de quoi boire: on a tenu le coup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le bronzage, pas mon truc.
Je fais rouge, et cloque dans la foulée.
Et après je mue. 

Mais je crois que cette année, c'est la première fois que le pastis et le thermomètre indiquaient la même chose : 45°


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mais je crois que cette année, c'est la première fois que le pastis et le thermomètre indiquaient la même chose : 45°



c'est krystof qui a du avoir du mal à différencier le thermomètre et la bouteille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







lui trouvais un air un peu bizzare


----------



## barbarella (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Le bronzage, pas mon truc.
> Je fais rouge, et cloque dans la foulée.
> Et après je mue.



Et on peut en faire des sacs à main ?


----------



## bebert (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allez, _une dernière *pour la soif* !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 T'as pensé à mon cur ???
PS : Merci Roberto !


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et on peut en faire des sacs à main ?



Pourquoi pas. Je me verrais bien me balancer à ton épaule.
Mais, 'tention, hein. Je ne supporte pas le fouillis.
Alors, ton eye liner, c'est là, ta monnaie, c'est là, et ton chéquier, c'est, ... ah, non pas là ça chatouille!
Met le plutot ici.
Oiilàààà!
Et cours pas comme ça derrière le bus ça me donne la g....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

euh... et bien dans le désordre et de tête  je désirerais rencontrer à l'AEP p.e.

bonpat, bonpat, alèm, touba, Benjamin, theBig,Vieux râleur, macelene, Finn, Prerima, bebert, 
barbarella et son ptit ami actuel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Dark, playamen... etc   

pourquoi ?  ça me ragarde


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> euh... et bien dans le désordre et de tête  je désirerais rencontrer à l'AEP p.e.
> 
> bonpat, bonpat, alèm, touba, Benjamin, theBig,Vieux râleur, macelene, Finn, Prerima, bebert,
> barbarella et son ptit ami actuel
> ...



euh...

t'aurais pas oublié le 'tof


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et pas moi, apparemment.
> Tant pis.
> _Moi qui croyais que..._
> 
> ...



C'est rien mon p'tit Roberto.
Ca va passer.

Je t'avais dit, que ça n'allait pas faire que des contents!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> euh...
> 
> t'aurais pas oublié le 'tof



c'est qui ça 'tof


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et pas moi, apparemment.
> Tant pis.
> _Moi qui croyais que..._
> 
> ...



si, si tu en fais partie Roberto! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme bien d'autres d'ailleurs, sorry pour ceux que j'ai omis de nommer mais la page n'est pas assez longue


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui ça 'tof



Alors ça, vraiment aucune idée.


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça, vraiment aucune idée.



J'ai une idée.
Ouais, ouaiiisss!!!
Cherchons ce mysterieux "tof".
Mais qui cela peut-il bien être !!

Un indice peut-être.

Un joker, ou l'avis du public, Oupsy ?


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Un joker, ou l'avis du public, Oupsy ?



On peut demander l'avis d'un ami  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce que le public....


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On peut demander l'avis d'un ami
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas plus d'une minute, alors.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée.
> Ouais, ouaiiisss!!!
> Cherchons ce mysterieux "tof".
> Mais qui cela peut-il bien être !!
> ...



oui, plaît-il ?


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus d'une minute, alors.



T'es dur là. Faut quand même laisser le temps d'ouvrir le dico à la lettre t.


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'es dur là. Faut quand même laisser le temps d'ouvrir le dico à la lettre t.



Arghhh.
J'ai cherché avec un '
Pas trouvé!

Maillon faible ?

Bon ... ben ... arwar.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh.
> J'ai cherché avec un  '
> Pas trouvé!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

ti'tof  p'tre


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh.
> J'ai cherché avec un '
> Pas trouvé!
> 
> ...



Ne sois pas triste, je pense que ton profil correspond davantage au bigdil. Tu as toutes tes chances.


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ne sois pas triste, je pense que ton profil correspond davantage au bigdil. Tu as toutes tes chances.



C'est quoi son onomatopée, à lui.
Bocholini c'est fait
Foucault, c'est fait.
Lagaff, c'est quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est rien mon p'tit Roberto.
> Ca va passer.
> 
> Je t'avais dit, que ça n'allait pas faire que des contents!!!!!



bon je rectifie... j'aimrerais bien rencontrer tout le monde et personne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wali, wala


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> bon je rectifie... j'aimrerais bien rencontrer tout le monde et personne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfuuuu !!!
Quelle audace!

Pas froid aux yeux, hein ?!?


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi son onomatopée, à lui.
> Bocholini c'est fait
> Foucault, c'est fait.
> Lagaff, c'est quoi?



Prout.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pfuuuu !!!
> Quelle audace!
> 
> Pas froid aux yeux, hein ?!?



nan !


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> nan !



Sans avoir envie de voir quelqu'un, il y a bien quelqu'un sur qui tu aimerais mettre un visage, non?
Tu ne te dis pas :
"Je serais curieuse de savoir qui est ..."  ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Sans avoir envie de voir quelqu'un, il y a bien quelqu'un sur qui tu aimerais mettre un visage, non?
> Tu ne te dis pas :
> "Je serais curieuse de savoir qui est ..."  ?



si tous les jours ! alors je ne recommance...  et ajoute à ma liste  : 

Aricovert, lupus yonderboy, Roberto, PetIrix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , euh... maousse, mistigri, titi et gros minet,  j'suis plus sûr de l'ortho pous les autres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je reviendrais... 
@plus


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Sans avoir envie de voir quelqu'un, il y a bien quelqu'un sur qui tu aimerais mettre un visage, non?



Et inversement, il y en a d'autres que l'on aurait préféré ne pas voir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et inversement, il y en a d'autres que l'on aurait préféré ne pas voir.


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>



Arrgghhh, je l'avais oublié celui-là


----------



## PetIrix (22 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> si tous les jours ! alors je ne recommance...  et ajoute à ma liste  :
> 
> PetIrix
> 
> ...



Hummm! S'cuse mais je n'ai pas cette tête là!
P'tain ch'uis vert!


----------



## bonpat (22 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> euh... et bien dans le désordre et de tête  je désirerais rencontrer à l'AEP p.e.
> 
> bonpat, bonpat , alèm, touba, Benjamin, theBig,Vieux râleur, macelene, Finn, Prerima, bebert,
> barbarella et son ptit ami actuel
> ...



Waaaaaaaaaaououououououououououou !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Waaaaaaaaaaououououououououououou !



t'as un frère jumeau ?


----------

